
Who here enjoyed university academically? - rrtigga
I&#x27;m a 3rd year computer science major. Trying to come at it with an open mind. I just can&#x27;t get around to genuinely enjoying and finding use of practicality or relevance in any of my classes. I do enjoy building and designing stuff though.<p>I wanted to see if other entrepreneurial-minded people felt the same way. Who else? And why?
======
CyberFonic
The trouble with CS courses is that you will never use half of what were
taught. But you will only find out which half was useful ten or so years down
the track. University courses should expand your mind, teach you critical
thinking and foundations. It's an investment for the long term.

The way I see it:

If they are teaching you Java - then it's a waste of time.

If you are learning C, Lisp/Scheme, compilers, algorithms, databases, logic,
math, etc - then some of it will be very useful in the years to come.

------
sonabinu
Not an entrepreneur but I loved University and still take classes, especially
in Mathematics whenever I can!

